# My iPad 2 reveiw



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Obviously you need to be connected to a wifi network. You said you can't do this without the phone being jail broken. My phone isn't jailbroken. I can do FaceTime.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Obviously you need to be connected to a wifi network. You said you can't do this without the phone being jail broken. My phone isn't jailbroken. I can do FaceTime.


No i said over 3G you even quoted me as saying 3G so again dont twist my words. But im still waiting on screen shots to show me the other stuff yours can do that mine can. Just admit you was lying. Man up :thumbsup:




BCConstruction said:


> I got to say anyone who thinks IOS is useful for anything other than reading emails, browseing the web or playing games is of their nut!
> As a quick example I was doing a face time call with a supplier on a job and I was showing them some issues I had with the lumber. I was able to show them there and then the issues I had with the product and why it was causing me issues. I can't do that on the iPhone in stock form as your not allowed to FaceTime over 3G! What a stupid thing to lock down. But jailbreak and use 3G unrestricted and you can download apps and FaceTime over your data connection.
> On the same job I wanted to run some apps through my iPad. I loaded up tether me and turn my phone into hotspot. If I want to do this on my stock iPhone it costs me $30 a month extra!
> Screen dimmer allows me to dim the screen to almost black. Very useful when being used at night as all iPad owners know to well.
> ...


 





BamBamm5144 said:


> BC? What are you talking about? My IPhone isn't jailbroken and it can do all those things you said it can't.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Obviously you need to be connected to a wifi network. You said you can't do this without the phone being jail broken. My phone isn't jailbroken. I can do FaceTime.


He said over 3G, he is correct. It must have been a misunderstanding.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> He said over 3G, he is correct. It must have been a misunderstanding.


I will give him that. most iphone user dont even know what 3G is. most of them think its a type of iphone lol but he did still say his phone can do all the stuff my jailbroken one can :laughing:


i do wish i could do all the jailbreak stuff to my iphone without jailbreaking though as it sure is hassle waiting for the jailbreaks to come out.


and as a reminder if you do want to jailbreak the iphone4S or the ipad2 update to 5.0.1 and no higher. this will leave the window open for possible jailbreak. You could also grab your SHSH blobs but thats a whole other thread.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

3G is wireless!!!!!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Are you gay?


Just don't tell his wife and kids. 

He meant you can't use facetime over the 3G network, you have to be connected to Wi-Fi...sh!t are we still discussing this. :laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> If being right makes me an idiot then im a idiot quite often :thumbsup:
> 
> But Bam if you want advice with jailbreaking it just hit me up.


Unfortunately, my phone has taken a tumble or two of a roof and I needed to replace it. Since its a $500 phone, I like to be able to insure it.

So is 3G not wireless?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> I will give him that. most iphone user dont even know what 3G is. most of them think its a type of iphone lol but he did still say his phone can do all the stuff my jailbroken one can :laughing:
> 
> 
> i do wish i could do all the jailbreak stuff to my iphone without jailbreaking though as it sure is hassle waiting for the jailbreaks to come out.
> ...


Did apple hurt you physically? You sure are a hater.

Your posts almost seem like borderline rage against an inanimate object..........wow.

Get over yourself. Let other have what they want. You are fast becoming a pro party pooper. 

Nobody like that.





Since you won't understand what I'm talking about, turn your guns my way..........I'm waiting for a personal attack.......it'll serve to prove my point.


4 iPhones
2 iPads
2 iMacs
1 MBP
1 HP notebook
1 Custom PC desktop

Since I know what I'm doing....THEY ALL just work. But the PCs require more work than the macs do.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Unfortunately, my phone has taken a tumble or two of a roof and I needed to replace it. Since its a $500 phone, I like to be able to insure it.
> 
> So is 3G not wireless?


its like wi-fi but its not. they wont allow you to download apps larger than a set size and facetime calls. theres many more things that cant be done over 3G that can be done over wi-fi with the iphone and ipad. You can also still insure your phone if its jailbroken. if you ever need to return the phone to the store then just plug it into itunes and wipe the jailbreak. they can never find out it was jailbroken.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> So is 3G not wireless?


This was his first point about facetime:



> As a quick example I was doing a face time call with a supplier on a job and I was showing them some issues I had with the lumber. I was able to show them there and then the issues I had with the product and why it was causing me issues. I can't do that on the iPhone in stock form as your not allowed to FaceTime over 3G! What a stupid thing to lock down. But jailbreak and use 3G unrestricted and you can download apps and FaceTime over your data connection.


You countered it, then posted a screenshot proving him right.

Nuff said

</fight>


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> This was his first point about facetime:
> 
> You countered it, then posted a screenshot proving him right.
> 
> ...


 My phone then must have constant wireless since it ALWAYS works for me.

Not my fault if someone is cheap. 

I've never ever had a problem downloading an app of any size anywhere I may be. 

I must just have a better phone since it has never caused me problems.

Who still uses 3G anyways? Isn't that old?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

3G and wireless are NOT the same thing. 

3G is your cellular (mobile) connection.
Wireless is your internet connection. 

That said, ease up with the BS comments. Misunderstandings don't warrant the personal attacks. Thread has been cleaned up so let's keep it on track :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Like angus said you have two data connections on your phone. wi-fi and 3G. wi-fi would be anywhere you have access to a wi-fi router and 3G will give you data almost anywhere. But when on 3G your not allowed to facetime or download apps larger than 20mb. There are other issues with 3G but they prob wouldnt ever affect you. 

As an example i could be on site with no wi-fi but i can still facetime and download larger files. I wouldnt be able to do this unless jailbroken.

i also think that they raised the file size limit from 10mb for 3G downloads.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

wallmaxx said:


> Did apple hurt you physically? You sure are a hater.
> 
> Your posts almost seem like borderline rage against an inanimate object..........wow.
> 
> ...


Nope they didnt hurt me of the other millions of jailbreakers. They just made a system locked down that without a issue could do all of the jailbreak features with ease. Why should i not be able to use my data connection how i want. i my data so i want to use it, why should i pay more for the same app in app store as market place, why shouldnt i be able to use my data for tethering without paying more fees, why shouldnt i be able to run wi-fi, bluetooth toogles and chage themes on my device. these and hundreds of other apps and features can clealry run on the iphone/ipad as the jailbraker have proven yet apple want to be able to lock you into a device you have to upgrade every year to get the feature phones have on them for 2,3,4+ years. 

if your happy paying more for a product that gives you less then thats great. im just not gonna sit back and be happy with a device i just paid so much for for and keep it the way Apple intended. Its been proven that Apple is slowing the grow of electronics and this is not good for anyone. 

I still dont get though why everyone thinks that Apple products require less work than say a windows descktop! My desktop has been the same now for almost 3 years and have not had to do one thing to keep it running, i did take the cover off and blow out the inch of dust over the electronics though. But im still running my games on dual monitors with a system thats clocked to the edge of BSOD with full settings and no issues what so ever. I dont get how Apple could be better than that!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well whatever, my phone has always worked for me and done what I needed it to without it being jailbroken.

For me, I don't see the benefits of jailbreaking but to each their own.


----------



## bender_dundat (Feb 20, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Its been proven that Apple is slowing the grow of electronics and this is not good for anyone.


Can you please provide the factual data to back that statement up? Not anecdotal evidence or rumors, you said proven, so prove it dude.

You saying that would be like me saying that people who blame the spell checker on their inability to spell is a proven link to their inferior intelligence. Of course, if you can actually spell, you don't need the spell checker.


----------



## bender_dundat (Feb 20, 2011)

I would add the inability of the iPhone to operate Facetime over 3G hardly is overwhelming proof of inferiority. Given I use my iPhone and iPad often and effectively for business without ever having used Facetime period disputes that sufficiently for me.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

bender_dundat said:


> Can you please provide the factual data to back that statement up? Not anecdotal evidence or rumors, you said proven, so prove it dude.
> 
> You saying that would be like me saying that people who blame the spell checker on their inability to spell is a proven link to their inferior intelligence. Of course, if you can actually spell, you don't need the spell checker.


Do a google search. Even Apple have admited that the growth will slow so they are trying to enter more markets. Every CEO of almost every electrical supplier has said the same thing. It would explain why they are entering the TV sector now also. not that will have much to offer in that sector either. Thta will also be a over priced low speced model like eveything else they sell. 

I didnt say spell checker i said auto correct. You know how auto correct works right! 

Your replys are like most Apple fanboys replies. "we dont need that feture its pointless anyway" but when apple release it on the next model its a must have feature lol


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Who still uses 3G anyways? Isn't that old?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Yeah it is old, everyone else is 4G except apple.


----------



## bender_dundat (Feb 20, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Do a google search. Even Apple have admited that the growth will slow so they are trying to enter more markets. Every CEO of almost every electrical supplier has said the same thing. It would explain why they are entering the TV sector now also. not that will have much to offer in that sector either. Thta will also be a over priced low speced model like eveything else they sell.
> 
> I didnt say spell checker i said auto correct. You know how auto correct works right!
> 
> Your replys are like most Apple fanboys replies. "we dont need that feture its pointless anyway" but when apple release it on the next model its a must have feature lol


I know you type and post like a teenager, you can use whatever excuse you wish, the end result is what matters. I know if I wish to have an intelligent debate with someone, I make the effort to use correct spelling and proper grammar. Being a winner and not a loser, I don't use weak excuses like spell checker and auto correct features either. 

Here's what you said


> Its been proven that Apple is slowing the grow of electronics and this is not good for anyone.


 That's significantly different than what you're now offering, i.e., Apple is entering other markets because the electronics market itself is slowing. So what is it Genius?

I'm hardly an Apple fanboy, that is in fact rather hilarious. We have over 20 PC's in the company mostly running Windows 7. I was simply attempting to provide an objective opinion, based upon our own experience, for how useful the iPhone and iPad can be in the business environment.

Just to be clear, I'll offer you a subset of the way we utilize these devices:

1. Microsoft Exchange Server for email, calendar, contact and task management.

2. Occasionally taking pictures and videos.

3. Egnyte to access business files while mobile (similar to Dropbox and SugarSync).

4. MS OneNote to access documents and notes while mobile (similar to Evernote).

5. Toodledo for reminders and task management.

6. Scan documents while mobile.

7. Obviously, phone calls and text messaging.

8. Siri for email and text messaging (which happens to work incredibly well for those functions as well as many others - a capability unmatched by any voice recognition program I tried on the Android platform).

9. Keynote for PowerPoint presentations.

10. Xpense Tracker to track mileage and other expenses to be charged to the company.

11. PDF Expert to utilize editable PDF forms our company uses.

12. Google Earth, Bing Maps and Pictometry for aerial imagery.


I could go on and on. I also read a lot of books and mothballed my Android based Nook Color after trying the reader on the iPad just once.

Perhaps those types of tasks don't rank very high for an incredible professional (who can't spell or speak the English language very well) like yourself, they are important to many people. Perhaps if you learn the English language, you won't need to rely on Facetime so much.


----------

